# amplificador de audio para modulo gprs



## eleo_kike (Oct 2, 2010)

saludos.. tengo un modulo gprs modelo SIM900 lo utilizo para transferencia de datos, pero tambien tiene la funcion de usarse como celular. con el micro no tengo problemas, en los pines del audio si, los pines los denominan SPKN Y SPKP, cuando los conecto directo a un parlante suena perfecto pero es muy debil el sonido, asi que le hice un amplificador utilizando el ic eua5250, cuando lo alimento mediante un transformador a la red electrica trabajo correcto pero como yo utilizaré todo el equipo en un carro los alimento de la bateria del carro(12 voltios) en este caso es donde se presenta el problema se filtra demasiado ruido, lo probé alimentandolo al amplificador con una pila bateria de 9v y suena bien, mi problema es como hacer un amplififcador o como amplificar mi audio sin distorsionar el sonido, claro que de la pila bateria lo descarto porque no es dable estar cambiando a cada rato la pila, y que trabaje con la misma alimentacion del carro y no se filtre el ruido...


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 4, 2010)

Eleo-kike, seguramente el problema que tienes es por la tension que alimentas el circuito, es un problema comun que aparece en circuitos conectados al vehiculo.

Podrias probar con el agregado de un capacitor de alto valor en paralelo a la alimentacion de la placa, lo mas cerca del c.i. posible.

En la mayoria de los casos este problema se soluciona de esa manera. Proba y avisanos!

Cualquier duda consulte.

Saludos: 

Juan Manuel


----------



## vdiazg (Abr 19, 2013)

Se que es muy antiguo el tema, pero quisiera consultar si lograron resolver el problema del amplificador; yo tengo al similar; mi problema es que se acopla la señal de la portadora GSM, y produce un sonido como si estuviera acercando un celular a un parlante encendido, el amplificador que uso es el LA4440 en modo bridge, a la salida del amplificador le pongo un altavoz (bocina) de unos 40W, he intentado ponerle filtros, he separado las tierras, pero nada. OJO a la salida de los pines SPK del SIM900 tiene un LM386 y luego el LA4440, alguna sugerencia. Muchas gracias


----------

